# was ist atkbd.c

## pieter_parker

im syslog kommen immer wieder zeilen mit " atkbd.c" vor

was bedeuten sie und was ist atkbd.c ? 

cat /var/log/messages |grep atkbd.c

```

Jan  6 04:47:52 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 75 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  6 06:28:06 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  6 06:28:06 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  6 07:28:13 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  6 07:28:13 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  6 08:06:05 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x69 on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  6 08:06:05 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 69 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  6 11:18:18 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x5b on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  6 11:18:18 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 5b <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  6 13:15:43 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan  7 06:54:01 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  7 06:54:01 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  7 17:46:39 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6d on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  7 17:46:39 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  7 20:47:26 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan  8 02:21:58 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan  8 13:35:36 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6d on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  8 13:35:36 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  8 18:19:03 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan  8 20:50:42 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan  9 14:17:01 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x5b on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  9 14:17:01 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 5b <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  9 15:54:44 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  9 15:54:44 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan  9 16:54:05 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan  9 18:13:20 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan  9 18:13:20 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 10 02:18:56 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 10 02:18:56 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 10 04:27:06 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 10 04:27:06 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 10 07:46:38 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 10 07:46:38 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 10 08:46:06 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 10 08:46:06 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 11 02:56:31 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 11 02:56:31 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 11 05:08:40 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 11 05:08:40 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 11 14:06:12 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 11 14:06:12 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 12 08:36:11 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan 12 14:04:53 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 12 14:04:53 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 7a <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 13 00:03:45 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan 13 10:44:34 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6e on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 13 10:44:34 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6e <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 13 13:52:40 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 13 13:52:40 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 13 14:26:18 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 13 14:26:18 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 13 22:50:50 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6d on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 13 22:50:50 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 13 23:07:41 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan 13 23:24:44 server atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Jan 14 01:58:52 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6b on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 14 01:58:52 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6b <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 14 04:15:48 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x69 on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 14 04:15:48 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 69 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 14 06:32:20 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6f on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 14 06:32:20 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6f <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 14 11:21:19 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x67 on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 14 11:21:19 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 67 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jan 14 13:51:42 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x55 on isa0060/serio0).

Jan 14 13:51:42 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb  4 23:10:05 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb  4 23:10:05 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb  4 23:58:26 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb  4 23:58:26 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb  5 11:04:47 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb  5 11:04:47 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb  6 18:42:50 server atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb  6 18:42:50 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb  8 17:49:39 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x9a on isa0060/serio0).

Feb  8 17:49:39 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e01a <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 10 08:22:43 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xda on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 10 08:22:43 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05a <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 11 02:22:05 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 11 02:22:05 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 11 06:18:31 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 11 06:18:31 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 13 10:05:40 server atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8e on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 13 10:05:40 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00e <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 14 09:00:03 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x98 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 14 09:00:03 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e018 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 14 11:12:59 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 14 11:12:59 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 15 18:16:47 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 15 18:16:47 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 17 08:32:01 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 17 08:32:01 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 18 07:28:11 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x9a on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 18 07:28:11 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e01a <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 18 08:01:47 server atkbd.c: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly.

Feb 20 17:20:32 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x9a on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 20 17:20:32 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e01a <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 20 17:46:26 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 20 17:46:26 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 00 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 20 18:33:30 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 20 18:33:30 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 22 00:37:22 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 22 00:37:22 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 22 08:17:00 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x9a on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 22 08:17:00 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e01a <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 23 13:10:49 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 23 13:10:49 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 23 17:21:13 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 23 17:21:13 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 23 22:54:28 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x81 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 23 22:54:28 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 24 09:55:01 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 24 09:55:01 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 24 16:48:01 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 24 16:48:01 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 24 17:03:30 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 24 17:03:30 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 24 21:28:01 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xba on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 24 21:28:01 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03a <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 24 23:38:49 server atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xfc on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 24 23:38:49 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e07c <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 25 09:20:08 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 25 09:20:08 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 27 01:40:45 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xda on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 27 01:40:45 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05a <keycode>' to make it known.

Feb 28 02:13:48 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xb4 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 28 02:13:48 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e034 <keycode>' to make it known.

Mar  2 20:19:53 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x0 on isa0060/serio0).

Mar  2 20:19:53 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 00 <keycode>' to make it known.

Mar  5 16:01:00 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x0 on isa0060/serio0).

Mar  5 16:01:00 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 00 <keycode>' to make it known.

Mar  7 20:22:16 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Mar  7 20:22:16 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Mar  9 09:03:00 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe0 on isa0060/serio0).

Mar  9 09:03:00 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e060 <keycode>' to make it known.

Mar 10 04:05:46 server atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x98 on isa0060/serio0).

Mar 10 04:05:46 server atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e018 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

----------

## Anarcho

Das dürfte der XOrg Treiber für ein AT Keyboard sein.

----------

## firefly

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das dürfte der XOrg Treiber für ein AT Keyboard sein.

 

ich denke das es sich hierbei eher um den kernel keyboard treiber handelt.

----------

## Anarcho

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Das dürfte der XOrg Treiber für ein AT Keyboard sein. 
> 
> ich denke das es sich hierbei eher um den kernel keyboard treiber handelt.

 

Könnte auch sein, habe nicht gesucht.

Kann es sein das es sich um ein Acer Notebook handelt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/Keycodes

----------

## pieter_parker

ja auf dem computer laeuft ein x

aber ich war einige wochen nicht mehr an dem rechner selbst, immer nur per ssh drauf verbunden (und nicht im grafischen

----------

## R.Aven

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Das dürfte der XOrg Treiber für ein AT Keyboard sein. 
> 
> ich denke das es sich hierbei eher um den kernel keyboard treiber handelt. 
> 
> Könnte auch sein, habe nicht gesucht.
> ...

 

Das ist unabhängig vom Modell.

Diese Meldung weist darauf hin, dass eine sog. "Sondertaste" gedrückt wurde und diese vom Kerneltastaturtreiber nicht definiert wurde. Oftmals handelt es sich dabei um eine Laptoptastatur, da hier generell vom Hersteller abhängige Tastencodes verwendet werden.

Aber das die Meldung ohne Nutzung einer Tastatur am Rechner/Server hervorgerufen wurde kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Evtl - falls du eh meist via Remote Shell arbeitest - den Tastaturtreiber alsw Modul kompilieren und beim Booten nicht automatisch laden, dass sollte das Problem zumindest temporär beseitigen.

Und sonst via setkeycodes die entsprechenden Tasten neudefinieren. Steht ja auch in der entsprechenden Meldung.

----------

## pieter_parker

der rechner haengt per vga und ps2 tastatur und maus an einem kvm switch - ob es damit zu tun hat ? ... aber wie gesagt, ich war eine ganze zeit nicht an dem rechner gewesen

----------

## Anarcho

 *R.Aven wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *firefly wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Das dürfte der XOrg Treiber für ein AT Keyboard sein. 
> 
> ich denke das es sich hierbei eher um den kernel keyboard treiber handelt. 
> 
> Könnte auch sein, habe nicht gesucht.
> ...

 

Ich kam jetzt auch nur auf Grund des spezifischen Codes darauf weil dieser für Acer Notebooks gelistet war. Natürlich ist das bei allen Modellen möglich.

----------

## magicteddy

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> im syslog kommen immer wieder zeilen mit " atkbd.c" vor
> 
> was bedeuten sie und was ist atkbd.c ? 
> 
> cat /var/log/messages |grep atkbd.c
> ...

 

Hatte gleiches auf dem Rechner meiner Frau, sie muß ja unbedingt ihre drahtlose MS-Maus & Tastatur mit der schwachsinnigen Umbelegung der F-Tasten benutzen   :Evil or Very Mad: .

Da Gentoo überwiegend für unsere Zwerge zum daddeln darauf installiert wurde habe ich das Problem kurzerhand "entsorgt":

Alt: /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c

```

        switch (keycode) {

                case ATKBD_KEY_NULL:

                        break;

                case ATKBD_KEY_UNKNOWN:

                        printk(KERN_WARNING

                               "atkbd.c: Unknown key %s (%s set %d, code %#x on %s).\n",

                               atkbd->release ? "released" : "pressed",

                               atkbd->translated ? "translated" : "raw",

                               atkbd->set, code, serio->phys);

                        printk(KERN_WARNING

                               "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes %s%02x <keycode>' to make it known.\n",

                               code & 0x80 ? "e0" : "", code & 0x7f);

                        input_sync(dev);

                        break;

```

Neu: /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.c

```

        switch (keycode) {

                case ATKBD_KEY_NULL:

                        break;

                case ATKBD_KEY_UNKNOWN:

/*                      printk(KERN_WARNING

*                              "atkbd.c: Unknown key %s (%s set %d, code %#x on %s).\n",

*                              atkbd->release ? "released" : "pressed",

*                              atkbd->translated ? "translated" : "raw",

*                              atkbd->set, code, serio->phys);

*                       printk(KERN_WARNING

*                              "atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes %s%02x <keycode>' to make it known.\n",

*                              code & 0x80 ? "e0" : "", code & 0x7f);

*/

                        input_sync(dev);

                        break;

```

-teddy

----------

